# Gum/tan/skin wall tires - let's see them!



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Given that 26" gum wall tires are getting pretty darn rare these days, I figured there should be a pic thread so you can show what your hard work (or luck) in sourcing got you or a pic of them in action or simply pics of them making your classic vintage ride look that much more classic and vintage.

So, let's see what you have!

Are they new, NOS, used? 
Do you still ride them and if so how do they perform?

To get us started, I just picked these up today for $6. The Onza's rubber is still nice and soft with just a little bit of whiskers left, but where the side walls contact the rim feels very dry and plasticky.
The ground controls are nice and flexible and look to be in decent riding condition. Stoked on the ground control as I have another in a little better shape to make a nice pair. Plus they perform pretty well and ride nice on older, wider i20-i21 rims


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

Fisher Fattrax









Specialized Ground Control and Ground Control Extreme S









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

First Flight Ritchey RePops on a 95 Slingshot:










and a 91 Stumpy










Great tires, too bad about the huge black patch.


----------



## cfanto (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

singletrackmack said:


> Given that 26" gum wall tires are getting pretty darn rare these days, I figured there should be a pic thread so you can show what your hard work (or luck) in sourcing got you or a pic of them in action or simply pics of them making your classic vintage ride look that much more classic and vintage.
> 
> So, let's see what you have!
> 
> ...


Great thread! Tires make or break the look and performance of a ride. It's really difficult to find a correct, safe set of tires.
When I started vintage, I rode on vintage tan wall tires all the time. Over the least 15 years, the side walls and beads have just gotten so dry and rail that unless the tire is in the freshest state, I'm reluctant to hammer a vintage tire too hard.

That Ground Control and OnZa Porc you found are my two favorite tires. Lucky you!

Some of my tire whoring.

WTB









Recently picked up some NOS (but dirty) Tioga Hound Dawg tires. It cost me dearly.









I recently de-virginized a NOS OnZa Porc. It's still absolutely fresh, so I feel ok about using it.









I've been running a modern set of 2.25 OnZa Canis on several bikes. Big casing/high volume tire and safe to ride.









Lots of issues with my Specialized tires shifting due to dry beads. They're pretty much display only now. 


















Last year, a shifting tire (note the slanted valve stem) caused the tube to rip and I ended up with a separated shoulder. It happened shortly after this photo.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Last year, a shifting tire (note the slanted valve stem) caused the tube to rip and I ended up with a separated shoulder. It happened shortly after this photo.


I had the same issue with these old Ritcheys. Gave me fits.


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

fatchanceti said:


> I had the same issue with these old Ritcheys. Gave me fits.


That's the scary part about riding old tires. I'm not much afraid of hurting myself, I'd be worried about damaging an irreplaceable bike.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I can't ride from my house to the park without the valves shifting, even with the most gentle of braking. :|


----------



## Phat Cactus (May 6, 2016)

I've currently got the gum wall Nates on my Pugs. Makes her look "classy"...


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

I've had pretty good luck finding some at bike donation/repair/non profits (mainly First Floor bikes near the Berkeley aquatic center), I picked up a pair of very usable Ritchey Megabite and ZMax for $5 a pair, they're on the P-22. Mine seem to be a bit grubby though.

Rumpfy, I'm thinking of modern "gum walls" for the Phoenix, I assume you're liking those new Onza tires? I think 2.25 would fit, right? I hope you didn't damaged the Otis? Oh and speaking of which, plans for it? Cheers,


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

Any one have any leads or ware I can buy a set of gumwals?

I'm finishing an old Scott and black walls won't look right. 

I'm not necessarily in need of vintage cause I plan on riding it. 

I've been searching eBay and all bike shops within a few hours drive but no luck. 

Any help would be awesome and rewarded with good karma. 

Thanks Bryan.


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

WTF-IDK said:


> Any one have any leads or ware I can buy a set of gumwals?
> 
> I'm finishing an old Scott and black walls won't look right.
> 
> ...


There is one mtb tire still being made in 26" skinwall that I know of. It's Panaracer and I think they do the Smoke and Dart still but they're really hard to find online, my local shop said he can order them though.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Mr. Claus said:


> Rumpfy, I'm thinking of modern "gum walls" for the Phoenix, I assume you're liking those new Onza tires? I think 2.25 would fit, right? I hope you didn't damaged the Otis? Oh and speaking of which, plans for it? Cheers,


I love the Canis. It's a big 2.25 but will certainly fit a Phoenix. I'll probably end up running them on my 93 once all the photos have been taken with the 'show' tires on it. On my 95 I run a modern WTB Moto 2.4/Exiwolf 2.3 combo.

The Otis is fine. I would have preferred to damage the bike more than my shoulder. After healing up, I only rode the bike maybe 3 more times to get past the mental hurdle after the crash. I came to the conclusion that I don't care for the front end setup (bars/stem) and I've been slow (disinterested?) in finding the parts to make it right. A few parts have been pulled off it to complete other bikes for the time being. Once the right stem presents itself, I'll get re-motivated for correct a few things and give it another shot.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

WTF-IDK said:


> Any one have any leads or ware I can buy a set of gumwals?
> 
> I'm finishing an old Scott and black walls won't look right.
> 
> ...


Grab a set of the MOMBAT Ritcheys. They sound perfect for what you want

MOMBAT: Tires For Sale


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

Any of you fine fellas happen to know where I can find a pair of 1.5" Specialized Tri-Cross tires?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

dubya3 said:


> Any of you fine fellas happen to know where I can find a pair of 1.5" Specialized Tri-Cross tires?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Not exactly, but a guy has had a set of 1.5? Or 1.75 ish continental skinwall tires for sale on the vintage bikes Facebook page for a while now. Those might work instead?


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

fatchanceti said:


> Not exactly, but a guy has had a set of 1.5? Or 1.75 ish continental skinwall tires for sale on the vintage bikes Facebook page for a while now. Those might work instead?


I already have some pretty nice Ground Controls on the bike but it's so close to being 100% original that the tires are really going to bug me until I find them..









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

I like ground controls


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

^Wow! Nice supply.

Great replies! I love seeing all the old tread patterns. Some i have not seen since you could buy them new at the LBS. Brings me back. Neat to see how much tread patterns have changed.

Here are few more: 
(old pics as there are many feets of snow covering my local trails)

Matrix Single Track AT 26x1.95". Original and came with the bike i bought last year. They felt so good on the first ride i took them through the local rock garden. Hard to see the tread pattern, but i always thought they kinda looked like ground control rip offs :skep: Probably why they ride well.

















Matrix Cliffhanger 26x2.0". These tires came with the bike i bought in the early 90's and they are terrible. I immediately replaced with smokes/darts. When i got the VRC bug a few years ago, I put them back on to get some pics and they were as bad as I remember. The weird 3 nub triangle side tread pattern on these was worthless in the corners and felt super loose.


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

Original tyre on my '87/88 Grove


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Hollister just has to show us all up. Here's a few more.

Rumpfy, I can't find the skinwall Canis online anywhere, they seem to only be in black now, any clues or leads? Hmmm, wonder what the issue with the Otis is, geometry or just the stem length/angle, would it lend itself to a dirt drop set-up? Though you already have a few of those.

Finally a decent looking weekend to hit the dirt, but the downed trees and landslides will still be an issue, time to bring the saw. Cheers and happy trails.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Mr. Claus said:


> Rumpfy, I can't find the skinwall Canis online anywhere, they seem to only be in black now, any clues or leads? Hmmm, wonder what the issue with the Otis is, geometry or just the stem length/angle, would it lend itself to a dirt drop set-up? Though you already have a few of those.


Out of production/stock unfortunately.

Otis, we'll see. I think a stem/bar change will make a big difference.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

IRC X-1 1.75, Cyclopro SnakeBellies, IRC X-1 2.125


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Megabite.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Comp 3


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

In my experience, the black compound CyclePro SnakeBelly is the hardest vintage tire to find, despite the fact that at one time it was just about the only tire available. This seem to be because it was made a long time ago (~1980) and it was of such lightweight construction that they wore out and fell apart very quickly. Some bikes just have to have them, and mediocre repops are what we have to settle for. The sum total of originals that have passed through my hands.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## shamobius (Jul 26, 2014)

jan24 2017 edit by shamalama88, on Flickr

Specialized Ground Control 'S' Umma Gummas...


----------



## shamobius (Jul 26, 2014)

Rear detail by shamalama88, on Flickr

re-issue Panaracer Smokes


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Looks like Vee rubber now has a 26x2.1" with skinwalls! Some modern rubber that looks good. :thumbsup:

560g, 120tpi, DCC compound (58a middle and 48a sides) and Synthesis Skinwall tire casing. $40 and free shipping.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Not sure if these qualify, picked them up for a fully rigid build.










I still see the med to late '90's green michelin gumwall wild grippr's from time to time.


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

No knobbies but both pairs of these tires came on a 85 Stumpjumper Team and a 86 Stumpjumper Team I recently picked up.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

shamobius said:


> Rear detail by shamalama88, on Flickr
> 
> re-issue Panaracer Smokes


I ordered a pair of those from one of my local shops! The ONLY modern/reissue 26" knobbie I could find.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Here's a few:









Out on the '88 Manitou today wearing these:


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice line up. Surprised #18C is hogging all the dirt, congrats. I'm on a secret mission with DC to find an oddball CC bike in my neck of the woods, wish me luck. Cheers


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Mr. Claus said:


> Nice line up. Surprised #18C is hogging all the dirt, congrats. I'm on a secret mission with DC to find an oddball CC bike in my neck of the woods, wish me luck. Cheers


Gotta spread the love to all my riders! 

Good luck on your search. DC is one of the folk whose devining rod points to Cunningham bikes instead of water.


----------



## mcada (Apr 19, 2015)

While searching for some Gary Fisher Slim Tracked and Specialized Ground Control and -hardcore tyres, I came across this nice thread.

With regards to the previously posted ground control collection, I do have a similar, a little Tom Ritchey Gum Family
And one of them mounted on my so far Studio-Bonty-OR









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice collection of Ritchey's old rubber.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Only got some of the newbie mombat zmaxes, but they seem to work pretty well... well I do have an old psycho II somewhere, but it's pretty much toast.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

mik_git said:


> Only got some of the newbie mombat zmaxes, but they seem to work pretty well... well I do have an old psycho II somewhere, but it's pretty much toast.


Love that bike!
I wish I was smart enough to grab some of those. Peace of mind with new rubber.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

A few more:


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Picked these up today. Matching with a 2.1 for the front and 2.0 for the rear. The front is in really great shape


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

*IRC Piranhapro w/ Kevlar*

Picked these up today. Matching with a 2.1 for the front and 2.0 for the rear. The 2.1 is in really great shape


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Got these Projekt KOMs last week. Schwinn I think.


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

A big score from a few years ago.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Yeah, that was impressive, uno.


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm bummed that the Umma Gumma GC S I had sealed in an military airtight container, first ride on the Fat Chance I nailed a rock and slit the sidewall. That compound was a bit soft, but the GC S was one of my faves. I also liked the Porcs, although they were heavy.


----------



## mtnbeer (Jul 2, 2007)

*A couple cool tires*

A couple cool tires. A set of Tioga Psycho Ks. They look great but are probably not rideable. A Specialized Ground Control skin wall and its black walled brother. Some old Ritchey Mega Bites that were going to go on my Ritchey Super Comp, but that project really hasn't happened.


----------



## Mariano5 (Aug 23, 2017)

*Gumwall Tires*

Maxxis DTH 26" x 2.3"


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Just saw that schwalbe is making table tops in 26 x 2.25 with skinwalls.


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

And the Nobby Nic too.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

dirtdrop said:


> And the Nobby Nic too.











Looks pretty cool. Wonder if they will have a 26in version of it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

jestep said:


> Looks pretty cool. Wonder if they will have a 26in version of it.


They have a 26" version!


----------



## one piece crank (Sep 29, 2008)

hollister said:


>


Wow.

Ground Control 1.95 up front + Ground Control Extreme rear was my absolute fave combo! That was only rivaled by a Comp II front and Snakebelly rear (but that was 20").


----------



## askjasonbowen (Apr 27, 2014)

I am trying to find a tan wall tire for 29" wheels other than Ardent. I am looking for something with a bit more aggressive side knobs than the Ardent has.
I am currently riding a Cannondale f29 with Maxxis HR2 2.3 in the Front and Ardent 2.4 in the back.
The HR2 has great traction where as the Ardent requires a lower psi to get that traction which isn't always good as I ride mixed terrain on most rides.
I love the tan wall look but really want them in 2.4" or there abouts.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Maybe try the Onza Canis (29" and 27.5"), though it might not be any more grippy than the Ardent...


----------



## Coolguyalert (Aug 8, 2017)

*Fsr extreme nobby nic*














Here's my fsr extreme with the skinwall nobby nics. They go up tubeless really easily btw and are very light!


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

These came on my most recent craigslist score. Anybody recall what year they might be from? Logos seem similar to my other early to mid 90s Specialized tires which puts them at 25-ish years old


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## CLASSTIMESAILER (Feb 16, 2011)

Ritchey Megabites that came with the bike. So, it's not a good idea to ride 28 year old tires?


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

fatchanceti said:


> These came on my most recent craigslist score. Anybody recall what year they might be from? Logos seem similar to my other early to mid 90s Specialized tires which puts them at 25-ish years old


They were as dry and crusty as I was hoping they weren't. Good thing I snagged a set of the FFB Z-Max Re-issues!


----------



## attaboy (Apr 4, 2008)

CLASSTIMESAILER said:


> View attachment 1247066
> Ritchey Megabites that came with the bike. So, it's not a good idea to ride 28 year old tires?


what bike is that? Reason I ask, I have old Univega road bike frame with brakes, wheels, and drivetrain. It needs seatpost, stem. I'd love to convert it to flat bar urban bike.


----------



## CLASSTIMESAILER (Feb 16, 2011)

attaboy said:


> what bike is that? Reason I ask, I have old Univega road bike frame with brakes, wheels, and drivetrain. It needs seatpost, stem. I'd love to convert it to flat bar urban bike.


It's a '91 Alpina Team with original tires. They feel ok to ride but I know knowthing about MTB. I would never ask vintage road tires to hold skinny road tire pressures but thought low pressure fat tires...what can go wrong? Could they fail catastrophically?


----------



## attaboy (Apr 4, 2008)

With tubes, I guess they’d fail less dramatically but will still likely fail. Flats are big PITA so i’d invest in some new ones.


----------

